# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Պրոկրաստինացիա

## StrangeLittleGirl

Պրոկրաստինացիան մի երևույթ է, երբ մենք հետաձգում ենք որևէ գործ անելը (լինի դա քննության համար պարապել, թե կոնկրետ գործ, որը դեդլայն ունի կամ նույնիսկ չունի): Շատ հաճախ պրոկրաստինացիա ունեցող մարդկանց համարում են թափթփված, չկազմակերպված, մինչդեռ իրականում խնդիրն ավելի խորքային է և կարող է ամենատարբեր պատճառներն ունենալ:

Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում քննարկել երևույթը, կիսվել մեր փորձով, խոսել պատճառներից և հաղթահարման ուղիներից:

----------

Alphaone (15.03.2014), Ariadna (16.03.2014), ARMbrain (16.03.2014), Chuk (15.03.2014), E-la Via (16.03.2014), Enna Adoly (13.05.2014), Ingrid (16.03.2014), Jarre (17.03.2014), Lanterfant (16.03.2014), Lílium (01.04.2014), Moonwalker (15.03.2014), Nihil (15.03.2014), Ripsim (17.03.2014), Ruby Rue (15.03.2014), Skeptic (16.03.2014), Yellow Raven (17.03.2014), Yevuk (16.03.2014), Աթեիստ (15.03.2014), Հայկօ (16.03.2014), Ձայնալար (15.03.2014), մարիօ (16.03.2014), Նարե91 (16.03.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Ուլուանա (16.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.03.2014), Վոլտերա (27.03.2014)

----------


## Nihil

աաահ, ինչ լավ թեմա է:
Ես էն եմ հասկացել, որ իմ անհաջողությունների մեծ մասը պարտական են հենց պրոկրաստինացիային: Ամեն օր որոշում եմ, որ վաղվանից էլ սենց չի լինելու, բայց անիմաստ ա:
Հաղթահարման ուղի չեմ կարող առաջարկել, բայց հաճույքով կփորձեմ հետևել ուրիշների առաջարկածներին: Էլ չեմ ուզում հերթական անգամ google-ում գրել "how to overcome procrastination"

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ատում եմ էս երևույթը,հիմնական անհաջողություններիս պատճառը  :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

Փաստորեն ես պրոկրաստինացիստ եմ:
Բայց քանի որ էդ բառը ասելուց լեզուս ջարդվում ա, ես նախընտրում եմ «բառադի» տարբերակը  :Smile: 

Եթե թեմայում հաղթահարման իրական ձևեր առաջարկվեն՝ պիվայի հյուրասիրություն:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2014), Ariadna (16.03.2014), Freeman (16.03.2014), Glück (09.04.2017), Lílium (01.04.2014), Malxas (16.03.2014), Nihil (15.03.2014), Աթեիստ (15.03.2014), Ձայնալար (15.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Վոլտերա (27.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլի եկա իմ Wait But Why-ով։ Երկու մասանոց հոդված
1․ Ինչու են պրոկրաստինատորները պրոկրաստինացիա անում
2․ Ինչպես հաղթահարել պրոկրաստինացիան

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց քանի որ էդ բառը ասելուց լեզուս ջարդվում ա, ես նախընտրում եմ «բառադի» տարբերակը


Ես էլ էս բառը չգիտեի, բայց պարզվում ա վերջերս հենց դրանով էլ տառապում եմ :ճճ

Ես էս երևույթի սեփական անվանումն ունեի՝ «завтра - магическое слово» :ՃՃ

----------

Վոլտերա (27.03.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> 2․ Ինչպես հաղթահարել պրոկրաստինացիան


Վաղը կկարդամ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2014), Ariadna (16.03.2014), Lílium (01.04.2014), Lusina (01.10.2014), Progart (21.01.2019), Tiger29 (16.03.2014), Հայկօ (16.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2014), Վոլտերա (27.03.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

ԻՀԿ չկա մեկը, որ չունենա էս խնդիրը...նույնիսկ ամենապարտաճանաչ մարդը բախվում ա էս խնդրին պարբերաբար... ես սրան մի անուն կտայի` ալարկոտություն:

----------

Ուլուանա (16.03.2014)

----------


## Lanterfant

> ԻՀԿ չկա մեկը, որ չունենա էս խնդիրը...նույնիսկ ամենապարտաճանաչ մարդը բախվում ա էս խնդրին պարբերաբար... ես սրան մի անուն կտայի` ալարկոտություն:


Պռոկրաստինացիա բառը էդքան էլ հայեցի չի հնչում, բայց սովորական ալարկոտությունից տարբերվում ա: Եկեք պռոկրաստինացնենք միասին, էս թեմայում մաքուր հայերեն բար ստեղծենք էս երևույթի համար: Ես կասեի օրինակ՝ ձգձգամոլություն:  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2014), Ariadna (16.03.2014), Chuk (16.03.2014), E-la Via (16.03.2014), Enna Adoly (13.05.2014), Jarre (17.03.2014), Life (16.03.2014), Lílium (01.04.2014), Progart (06.02.2018), Sambitbaba (16.03.2014), Tiger29 (16.03.2014), Աթեիստ (16.03.2014), Հայկօ (16.03.2014), Ձայնալար (16.03.2014), մարդագայլուկ (30.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2014), Նարե91 (16.03.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Ուլուանա (16.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.03.2014), Վոլտերա (27.03.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Պռոկրաստինացիա բառը էդքան էլ հայեցի չի հնչում, բայց սովորական ալարկոտությունից տարբերվում ա: Եկեք պռոկրաստինացնենք միասին, էս թեմայում մաքուր հայերեն բար ստեղծենք էս երևույթի համար: Ես կասեի օրինակ՝ ձգձգամոլություն:


Ռի՜կ, դու շարունակում ես հաճելիորեն ապշեցնել ինձ  :Jpit: ։ Չէ, բայց խոստովանեք, որ վերջն ա. հայ ակումբցին օտար բառով թեմա ա բացում, հոլանդացի ակումբցին բողոքում ա բառի ոչ հայեցի լինելուց, էդ դեռ հերիք չի՝ իր կողմից ընտիր հայերեն համարժեք բառ ա առաջարկում  :LOL: ։ Ձգձգամոլություն  :Love: ։ 

Ես կասեի՝ ձգձգամոլությունը ամեն ինչ հետաձգելու անառողջ սովորություն ա, որ հիմնականում սկիզբ ա առնում ալարկոտությունից, բայց կարող ա և այլ՝ ավելի խորքային պատճառներ էլ ունենալ։ Ամեն դեպքում երևի ոչ ոք չի վիճի, որ հիմնական պատճառն ալարկոտությունն ա։ Ես շատերի պես ստաժավոր ձգձգամոլ եմ, չնայած վերջերս բավական կատաղի պայքար եմ մղում դրա դեմ։ Մեկ–մեկ հաղթում եմ։

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2014), Lanterfant (17.03.2014), Lílium (01.04.2014), Sambitbaba (16.03.2014), Vardik! (27.04.2014), Նարե91 (16.03.2014), Վոլտերա (27.03.2014)

----------


## ARMbrain

Թեմայի մեջ։

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2014), Lusina (21.08.2014), total_abandon (13.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ռի՜կ, դու շարունակում ես հաճելիորեն ապշեցնել ինձ ։ Չէ, բայց խոստովանեք, որ վերջն ա. հայ ակումբցին օտար բառով թեմա ա բացում, հոլանդացի ակումբցին բողոքում ա բառի ոչ հայեցի լինելուց, էդ դեռ հերիք չի՝ իր կողմից ընտիր հայերեն համարժեք բառ ա առաջարկում ։ Ձգձգամոլություն ։ 
> 
> Ես կասեի՝ ձգձգամոլությունը ամեն ինչ հետաձգելու անառողջ սովորություն ա, որ հիմնականում սկիզբ ա առնում ալարկոտությունից, բայց կարող ա և այլ՝ ավելի խորքային պատճառներ էլ ունենալ։ Ամեն դեպքում երևի ոչ ոք չի վիճի, որ հիմնական պատճառն ալարկոտությունն ա։ Ես շատերի պես ստաժավոր ձգձգամոլ եմ, չնայած վերջերս բավական կատաղի պայքար եմ մղում դրա դեմ։ Մեկ–մեկ հաղթում եմ։


Առաջին հայացքից հավանաբար հենց այդպես էլ կարելի է անվանել: Բայց ինձ թվում է, թե արտաքինից աննկատ, ոչ պակաս կարևոր հանգամանքներ էլ կան: Խութե՞ր…
Երկմտանք: Անինքնավստահություն: Մտքի անամբողջականություն…

Չգիտեմ. դժվար հարց է... :Xeloq:

----------


## Freeman

Ես առաջատար ձգձգամոլ եմ:
Ներվայնանում եմ այն տերմինների հայերեն թարգամանելու փորձերից, որոնք դրա կարիքը չունեն, բայց ձգձգամոլությունը լավն ա: Վիճակը լրիվ բնութագրում ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Րի՜կ, ապրես դու  :Jpit:  Ես ահագին ժամանակ հայերեն բառ էի մտածում, բայց ոչ մի հարմար բան չգտա, մտածեցի՝ թողնեմ միջազգային տերմինը, մինչև մեկնումեկը մի բան առաջարկի  :Jpit: 

Հա, ուրեմն ձգձգամոլությունը սովորական ալարկոտության հետ կապ չունի և խորքային հոգեբանական պատճառներ ունի: Ամերիկացիները, բնականաբար, այս երևույթն էլ են իրենց լաբորատորիաներում ուսումնասիրել ու մի շարք պատճառներ առաջ քաշել, որոնք կարող են բերել ձգձգամոլության: Հաճախ մենակ պատճառը հայտնաբերելը հերիք է լինում ավելի քիչ ձգձգելու: Լավ, սկզբի համար մի պատմություն պատմեմ իմ փորձից, հետո մանրից այլ պատճառների էլ կանդրադառնանք:

Անցյալ տարի թեզս գրելիս անընդհատ ձգձգում էի: Ինքս ինձ համար ծրագիր էի մշակել, որ հասցնեմ, բայց էդ ծրագրից հետ էի ընկնում, չնայած շատ ծանր չէր մտածածս: Օրերով գրադարանում նստում էի ու բան չէի անում: Ասեմ, որ էն ժամանակ ֆեյսբուքում էլ չկայի, ուրիշ սայթեր էլ առանձնապես չէի մտնում, որ ասեմ՝ ուշադրությունս շեղվում էր: Պարզվեց, որ իմ կուրսում միակ էդ խնդիրն ունեցողը չեմ: Իմ համակուրսեցիներից մեկը խորհուրդ տվեց Procrastination կոչվող մի գիրք (ի դեպ, եթե ակումբցիներից ուզող լինեն, ասեք, տամ, էլեկտրոնային ունեմ): Էդ գիրքը երկու մասից էր բաղկացած. առաջինում պատճառներն էր վերլուծում, երկրորդում հաղթահարման տեխնիկա առաջարկում: Որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, պատճառներն ինձ ավելի մեծ օգուտ տվեցին, քան տեխնիկան, որովհետև որպես փորձառու ձգձգամոլ ես էդ բոլոր միջոցներն ինքս հայտնաբերել էի ինձ համար:

Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ պարզվեց, որ հենց այն պատճառը, որն ինձ մղում էր ձգձգելու, առկա էր նաև համակուրսեցիներիս մոտ: Հետագայում հայտնաբերեցի, որ ընդհանրապես դա ամենատարածված պատճառներից է, դրա համար հենց դրա մասին էստեղ կխոսեմ:

Ուրեմն ձգձգամոլներից շատերը պերֆեկցիոնիստ են (էստեղ Րիկին կխնդրեի հայերեն բառ հորինել): Մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա հնչում, որովհետև ի վերջո թվում ա, թե պերֆեկցիոնիստը պիտի որ լիքը ժամանակ տրամադրի աշխատանքին, որ լավագույն արդյունք ստանա, ոչ թե անընդհատ ձգձգի: Բայց կա պերֆեկցիոնիստների մալադապտիվ տեսակը (սրա համար էլ մի բառ մտածեք): Նրանք շատ են վախենում անհաջողությունից: Ու էդ վախն անընդհատ մղում ա հետաձգման: Ի վերջո, երբ շատ կարճ ժամանակում մի կերպ անում են աշխատանքը ու չեն ստանում լավագույն արդյունք, իրենք իրենց արդարացնում են, որ կարճ ժամանակում են արել (հլը ակումբի մրցույթները հիշեք  :Jpit:  ), որ դա, միևնույն է, իրենց լավագույնը չէ: 

Երբ էս ամեն ինչն ինձ տեղ հասավ, անմիջապես ուղեղիս նաստրոյկան փոխեցի, թե՝ պարտադիր չի, որ թեզս կատարյալ լինի, թե՝ ինչքան լավ կլինի այն պահը, երբ վերջացնեմ: Ու էդ օրվանից սկսեցի համեմատաբար արդյունավետ աշխատել (չնայած, էլի եմ ասում, ամբողջությամբ չազատվեցի էդ երևույթից)՝ առանց մտածելու վերջնական արդյունքի մասին: Ի վերջո, կարողացա ժամանակին վերջացնել ու դեռ մի շաբաթ էլ հանգստանալ:

Ծանո՞թ էր ձեզ այս երևույթը: Եթե չէ, կարող ենք անցնել այլ պատճառներ քննարկելուն:

----------

ars83 (20.08.2014), E-la Via (16.03.2014), Enna Adoly (13.05.2014), Freeman (16.03.2014), Lanterfant (17.03.2014), Lílium (01.04.2014), Ripsim (18.03.2014), Sambitbaba (16.03.2014), Հայկօ (16.03.2014), Ձայնալար (16.03.2014), մարիօ (16.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2014), Նարե91 (16.03.2014), Ուլուանա (16.03.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, գիրքը հաճույքով կկարդամ, բայց ես իմ էդ անիծյալ երևույթի համար սեփական ռետրոսպեկտիվ պատճառներն էի հորինել, դեռ առանց տորմինի գոյության մասին կասկածելու(տերմին առաջին անգամ քեզանից եմ լսել  :LOL: ): Իմ մոտ երկու հիմնական պատճառ կար.
1. մանկապարտեզ չգնալն ու որևե կերպ չկազմակերպվելն էն տարիքում, երբ մարդ հիմնականում ձևավորվում է:
2. Սովորելու անհագ ձգտումը.... մինչև դպրոց գնալը, դպրոցում, երբ նստում ես դասի արդեն տառերն իմանալով, բացասական թվերի գոյությաննն ինքնուրույն հանգելով, առաջին դասարանի խաղուպարն էնպիսի ձանձրույթի է հանգեցնում, որ ատում ես դպրոցն էլ, կյանքն էլ, ամեն տեսակի համակարգված կրթությունն էլ... արդյունքում էն ինչ ուրիշները սովորում էին ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում, ես թերթում էի մի քանի րոպե քնելուց առաջ: Եթե մինչև 7-8-րդ դասարան էդ անցնում էր, ապա հերտո եկավ լճացումը, հերթով ավելի ու ավելի դժվար էր դառնում, բացեր էին առաջ գալիս, համալսարանում թեև ավելի հեշտ էր, բայց հենց դրա համար էլ ձգձգամոլությունս(Ռիկի բառը դուր եկավ  :LOL: ) ավելի սրվեց: Ու հիմա, թեև գիտեմ իմ մոտ ինչն ինչից հետո ա, բայց ամեն ինչ կորած լինելու ու կյանը վատնած լինելու զգացողությունը ստիպում ա նույն կերպ շարունակել... Մի պահ 100% հաղթահարել էի, բայց ամսից ավել տևած գրիպը նորից ամեն բան հարամեց  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ալֆ, անկեղծ ասած, բերածդ երկու պատճառներն էլ լուրջ չեն թվում: Ավելին ասեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ դու մալադապտիվ պերֆեցկիոնիստի շատ դասական օրինակ ես: Չգիտեմ, գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց մի հատ հիշի մրցույթներին ոնց ես ամեն անգամ ասում, որ վերջին վայրկյանին ես ուղարկել, մի հատ նորից կարդա վերևի գրառումդ ամեն ինչ քնելուց մի քանի րոպեում անելու, իսկ հետո՝ բարդ առարկաները չկարողանալու մասին: Ու նույնիսկ էն, որ ասում ես՝ ամեն ինչ վատնած լինելու զգացողություն ունես, դա էլ ա նույն բանի մասին խոսում:

Բացատրեմ: Էստեղ տարբերում են երկու բան. fixed mindset ու growth mindset: Առաջինն ունենալու դեպքում անձը համոզված ա, որ ամեն ինչ ի ծնե ա տրվում, որ աճելու տեղ չունի, որ ինչ անում ա, անում ա, ինչ չի կարողանում անել, վերջ, կորած ա: Սովորաբար մալադապտիվ պերֆեկցիոնիստները հենց fixed mindset ունեն: Իսկ growth mindset ունեցողները հավատում են, որ որևէ բանի հասնելու համար պետք ա իրենք իրենց վրա աշխատեն, որ ի ծնե որևէ բան չի տրվում կամ դա շատ քիչ ա հաջողության հասնելու համար: Դրա համար growth mindset ունեցող մարդիկ ավելի հաջողակ են: Ես ինքս էլ fixed mindset ունեցող եմ, կիլոմետրերով հեռու եմ փախնում էն բաներից, որոնք ինձ մոտ լավ չեն ստացվում, բայց վերջերս սկսել եմ փոխել դա, աշխատել հենց էն բաների վրա, որոնցից վատ եմ: Ու դա ահագին բան փոխում ա: Քեզ էլ նույնը խորհուրդ կտայի:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2014), E-la Via (16.03.2014), Ripsim (18.03.2014), Sambitbaba (16.03.2014), Vardik! (27.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2014), Ուլուանա (16.03.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, անկեղծ ասած, բերածդ երկու պատճառներն էլ լուրջ չեն թվում: Ավելին ասեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ դու մալադապտիվ պերֆեցկիոնիստի շատ դասական օրինակ ես: Չգիտեմ, գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց մի հատ հիշի մրցույթներին ոնց ես ամեն անգամ ասում, որ վերջին վայրկյանին ես ուղարկել, մի հատ նորից կարդա վերևի գրառումդ ամեն ինչ քնելուց մի քանի րոպեում անելու, իսկ հետո՝ բարդ առարկաները չկարողանալու մասին: Ու նույնիսկ էն, որ ասում ես՝ ամեն ինչ վատնած լինելու զգացողություն ունես, դա էլ ա նույն բանի մասին խոսում:
> 
> Բացատրեմ: Էստեղ տարբերում են երկու բան. fixed mindset ու growth mindset: Առաջինն ունենալու դեպքում անձը համոզված ա, որ ամեն ինչ ի ծնե ա տրվում, որ աճելու տեղ չունի, որ ինչ անում ա, անում ա, ինչ չի կարողանում անել, վերջ, կորած ա: Սովորաբար մալադապտիվ պերֆեկցիոնիստները հենց fixed mindset ունեն: Իսկ growth mindset ունեցողները հավատում են, որ որևէ բանի հասնելու համար պետք ա իրենք իրենց վրա աշխատեն, որ ի ծնե որևէ բան չի տրվում կամ դա շատ քիչ ա հաջողության հասնելու համար: Դրա համար growth mindset ունեցող մարդիկ ավելի հաջողակ են: Ես ինքս էլ fixed mindset ունեցող եմ, կիլոմետրերով հեռու եմ փախնում էն բաներից, որոնք ինձ մոտ լավ չեն ստացվում, բայց վերջերս սկսել եմ փոխել դա, աշխատել հենց էն բաների վրա, որոնցից վատ եմ: Ու դա ահագին բան փոխում ա: Քեզ էլ նույնը խորհուրդ կտայի:


Բյուր, բայց չէ, նայի, իրականում մրցույթներին վերջին պահին գրած գործ էլ եմ ուղարկել, հազար տարի առաջ գրած ու մի էդքան էլ մշակած գործեր էլ: Առջին անգամ Հավաքածունի Ատունեն եմ ուղարկել, որ իմ երբևէ գրած ամենաուժեղ գործն եմ համարում, բայց մենակ Ամպ-ին էր դուր եկել: Ուղղակի  ես իրականում փոքր տարիքից բացարձակ որևէ ռեժիմի չեմ ենթարկվել ու հիմա որ հետ եմ նայում, էն ամենապուճուր ժամանակներս ես հաճույք էի ստանում նոր բան սովորելուց, իսկ հիմա միայն ինքնուրույն սովորելն ա հաճելի, ցանկացած դաս, քննություն, սեմինար փորձություն են, քանի որ դիսցիպլինա են ենթադրում, ինչը ես չունեմ: Իմ մոտ էլ ա լրիվ fixed mindset, քանի որ իրականում ինձ կյանքում ամեն ինչ ավելի հեշտ ա տրվել, ցանկացած բան ավելի լավ եմ արել, քան իմ հասակակիցները: Մինչև որ չեմ հասկացե, որ իմ իրական կարողությունների արդյունքում ինչ կարող էի իմանալ, դրա տաս տոկոսն եմ հիմա իմանում: Դրա համար էլ հիմա թերարժեքությունն ու գերաժեքությունն էդքան հաճախ մոտս հերթափոխում են: Բայց ոչ թե էդ ա ինձ ստիպում վերջին պահին անել, այլ էն, որ մինչև վերջին պահը ես միշտ գիտեմ, որ «կարող եմ», «կհասցնեմ» էդ պատճռով էլ չհասցրեցի էս տարի «ԱրմԿոն»-ին մասնակցել, քանի որ գրածս աղբ էր, դրա համար էլ Մարս գնալու հայտը չլրացրեցի.. դրանից հետո իրականում ես կարողացա հաղթահարել: Գործը ծագում էր, առաջին երոկւ օրն արդեն ամեն ինչ անում էի: Քննությանը մի ամիս կար, ես արդեն լրիվ կարդացել էի, մնում էր նախօր օրերին հարցաշարի վրայով ուղղակի անցնել: Էդ ժամանակ իմ համար ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից բան էլ տեղի ունեցավ՝ ակումբի մրցույթում առաջին տեղ: Բայց բավական էր հիվանդանայի, միանգամից ամեն բան ջուրն ընկավ ու չեմ կարողանում վերկանգնել: Դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ ամբողջ կյհանքս Չուկի ասած բառադի ապրելու հետ եմ կապում: Ես իրականում անգյալ էլ չեմ, եթե կարևոր գործ լինի, կարող եմ ամիսներ շարունակ կիսաքուն աշխատել, անընդմեջ, բայց պիտի մոտիվացված լինեմ: 
Էն «Տաղանդավոր, բայց ծույլ» գործս հենց դրա համար եմ սկսել, թե ոնց են փոքր էրեխուն պատմում, թե ինքն ինչքան յուրահատուկ ա, մինչև հավատում ա, թե ոնց ա հեշտ բանն աստիճանաբար դժվարանում ու մի օր դառնում անհաղթահարելի ու էդպես շարունակ...

----------

Freeman (16.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բյուր, ես գիրքն ուզում եմ, ուղարկի, please! Իսկ դրածս հոդվածները տենց էլ ոչ ոք չկարդաց, չէ՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես գիրքն ուզում եմ, ուղարկի, please! Իսկ դրածս հոդվածները տենց էլ ոչ ոք չկարդաց, չէ՞:


Հոդվածները հեսա կարդամ: Գիրքը հենց հիմա ուղարկում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուֆ, կարդացի հոդվածները: Առանձնապես նոր բան չէր ասում (դե վաստակաշատ ձգձգամոլիս համար դժվար ա էս թեմայով նոր բան ասելը), բայց իրոք լավ էր ներկայացրել խնդիրը: Իհարկե, ինքը պատճառների մեջ էդքան չէր խորացել: Ավելի շատ վերցրել էր մեխանիզմը, բայց էդ մեխանիզմն ակտիվանում ա տարբեր պատճառներից: Հաղթահարելու մեթոդն էլ էր էլի ընդհանուր մի բան վերցրել: Գրքում ավելի շատ մեթոդներ ա ասում, խորհուրդ ա տալիս ամեն շաբաթ մեկը փորձել: 

Ի դեպ, էդ պլանավորման մասով մի հետաքրքիր բան պատմեմ:  :Jpit:  Ուրեմն իմ անելիքների ցուցակում միշտ գրում էի՝ Պատրիցիայի նամակն ուղարկել (կարևոր չի Պատրիցիան ով ա, բայց դե նամակ ա): Ու հա հետաձգում էի: Տենց մի օր բռնեցի, գրեցի՝ Պատրիցիայի նամակն ուղարկել, բայց տակն էլ կետեր. 1. Պատրիցիայից ստացած վերջին նամակը գտնել 2. Նամակը գրել 3. Դնել ծրարի մեջ 4. Դնել պայուսակս 5. Տանել փոստ 
Ստացվեց  :Jpit:  Մեկ-մեկ ծիծաղելի ա թվում, բայց իսկականից անհրաժեշտ են շատ կոնկրետ, շոշափելի ու իրագործելի քայլեր գրել:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2014), ars83 (20.08.2014), Sambitbaba (16.03.2014), Հայկօ (16.03.2014), Նարե91 (16.03.2014), Ուլուանա (16.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.03.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Րի՜կ, ապրես դու  Ես ահագին ժամանակ հայերեն բառ էի մտածում, բայց ոչ մի հարմար բան չգտա, մտածեցի՝ թողնեմ միջազգային տերմինը, մինչև մեկնումեկը մի բան առաջարկի 
> 
> Հա, ուրեմն ձգձգամոլությունը սովորական ալարկոտության հետ կապ չունի և խորքային հոգեբանական պատճառներ ունի: Ամերիկացիները, բնականաբար, այս երևույթն էլ են իրենց լաբորատորիաներում ուսումնասիրել ու մի շարք պատճառներ առաջ քաշել, որոնք կարող են բերել ձգձգամոլության: Հաճախ մենակ պատճառը հայտնաբերելը հերիք է լինում ավելի քիչ ձգձգելու: Լավ, սկզբի համար մի պատմություն պատմեմ իմ փորձից, հետո մանրից այլ պատճառների էլ կանդրադառնանք:
> 
> Անցյալ տարի թեզս գրելիս անընդհատ ձգձգում էի: Ինքս ինձ համար ծրագիր էի մշակել, որ հասցնեմ, բայց էդ ծրագրից հետ էի ընկնում, չնայած շատ ծանր չէր մտածածս: Օրերով գրադարանում նստում էի ու բան չէի անում: Ասեմ, որ էն ժամանակ ֆեյսբուքում էլ չկայի, ուրիշ սայթեր էլ առանձնապես չէի մտնում, որ ասեմ՝ ուշադրությունս շեղվում էր: Պարզվեց, որ իմ կուրսում միակ էդ խնդիրն ունեցողը չեմ: Իմ համակուրսեցիներից մեկը խորհուրդ տվեց Procrastination կոչվող մի գիրք (ի դեպ, եթե ակումբցիներից ուզող լինեն, ասեք, տամ, էլեկտրոնային ունեմ): Էդ գիրքը երկու մասից էր բաղկացած. առաջինում պատճառներն էր վերլուծում, երկրորդում հաղթահարման տեխնիկա առաջարկում: Որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, պատճառներն ինձ ավելի մեծ օգուտ տվեցին, քան տեխնիկան, որովհետև որպես փորձառու ձգձգամոլ ես էդ բոլոր միջոցներն ինքս հայտնաբերել էի ինձ համար:
> 
> Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ պարզվեց, որ հենց այն պատճառը, որն ինձ մղում էր ձգձգելու, առկա էր նաև համակուրսեցիներիս մոտ: Հետագայում հայտնաբերեցի, որ ընդհանրապես դա ամենատարածված պատճառներից է, դրա համար հենց դրա մասին էստեղ կխոսեմ:
> 
> Ուրեմն ձգձգամոլներից շատերը պերֆեկցիոնիստ են (էստեղ Րիկին կխնդրեի հայերեն բառ հորինել): Մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա հնչում, որովհետև ի վերջո թվում ա, թե պերֆեկցիոնիստը պիտի որ լիքը ժամանակ տրամադրի աշխատանքին, որ լավագույն արդյունք ստանա, ոչ թե անընդհատ ձգձգի: Բայց կա պերֆեկցիոնիստների մալադապտիվ տեսակը (սրա համար էլ մի բառ մտածեք): Նրանք շատ են վախենում անհաջողությունից: Ու էդ վախն անընդհատ մղում ա հետաձգման: Ի վերջո, երբ շատ կարճ ժամանակում մի կերպ անում են աշխատանքը ու չեն ստանում լավագույն արդյունք, իրենք իրենց արդարացնում են, որ կարճ ժամանակում են արել (հլը ակումբի մրցույթները հիշեք  ), որ դա, միևնույն է, իրենց լավագույնը չէ: 
> ...


Վայ, Բյուր, ինչ հետաքրքր ա։ Լրիվ իմ դեպքն ա  :Jpit: ։ Ինչ լավ ա, որ գրեցիր։ Չնայած դրա մասին երևի կարդացել էի, բայց հենց որպես ձգձգամոլության հիմնական պատճառ չէր տպավորվել մոտս (իմ սիրելի կայքերից մեկը հաճախ ա էդ խնդրին անդրադառնում, բայց վերջին անգամ երևի վաղուց էր  :Jpit: )։ Մի խոսքով՝ ես լրջորեն կմտածեմ սրա մասին...

----------


## Ingrid

Ես ինձ growth mindset ձգձգամոլ եմ համարում, հոգով այդպիսին եմ, բայց ուղեղումս ունեմ մի կարգադրող սեղմակ, որը այնքան է ճնշում ինձ, որ քիչ է մնում գտնեմ, հանեմ, շպրտեմ: Դրա շնորհիվ թե պատճառով ես հիմնականում գրաֆիկով աշխատող եմ, սակայն երբ շեղվում եմ կայուն գրաֆիկից նույնքան հաճույք եմ ստանում, ինչքան ծրագրած աշխատանքս ավարտին հասցնելուց հետո: Էն որ դեռահասը անշնորհքություն է անում՝ ինչ-որ էքստրեմալ հաճույք ստանալու ու մեծերին հակառակվելու համար, էդպիսի վիճակ է մոտս, երբ իմ կարգադրող սեղմակին «խաբում թռնում եմ»: 
Հ.Գ. հիմա էլ խաբել, թռել եմ: Պիտի դեռ ութ էջ թարգմանություն անեմ, վաղը վերջնաժամկետն է, իսկ ես ակումբում եմ: ՃՃ

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2014), Progart (26.01.2019)

----------


## Նարե91

Չէ´, էս երևույթին ալարկոտություն չես կոչի... ավելի շուտ ալարկոտությունը կարող ա *ձգձգամոլության* (ի դեպ, շաատ հավանեցի բառը) հիմնական պատճառներից լինի:  Բայց ինձ մոտ էնքան էլ ալարկոտություն չի, կարծում եմ:
Թեզի վրա օրինակ բերվեց....ես էլ համարյա նույն վիճակում եմ, բայց ես ձգձգում եմ, որովհետև չափից դուրս հանգիստ եմ, քանի որ նյութերս հավաքած ունեմ, մնում ա` դասակարգել: Մտածում եմ, որ դասակարգելու համար ինձ պետք ա մեկ շաբաթ, իսկ ես վեց ամիս ունեմ իմ առաջ: Կանեմ էլի: Մի պարզ ճշմարտություն  չեմ պատկերացնում, որ եթե սկսեցի մի քիչ փորոփրել, բզբզալ, կարող ա վեց ամիսն էլ քչություն անի:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ´, էս երևույթին ալարկոտություն չես կոչի... ավելի շուտ ալարկոտությունը կարող ա *ձգձգամոլության* (ի դեպ, շաատ հավանեցի բառը) հիմնական պատճառներից լինի:  Բայց ինձ մոտ էնքան էլ ալարկոտություն չի, կարծում եմ:
> Թեզի վրա օրինակ բերվեց....ես էլ համարյա նույն վիճակում եմ, բայց ես ձգձգում եմ, որովհետև չափից դուրս հանգիստ եմ, քանի որ նյութերս հավաքած ունեմ, մնում ա` դասակարգել: Մտածում եմ, որ դասակարգելու համար ինձ պետք ա մեկ շաբաթ, իսկ ես վեց ամիս ունեմ իմ առաջ: Կանեմ էլի: Մի պարզ ճշմարտություն  չեմ պատկերացնում, որ եթե սկսեցի մի քիչ փորոփրել, բզբզալ, կարող ա վեց ամիսն էլ քչություն անի:


ահա, հաճախ ձգձգամոլները սխալ պատկերացում են ունենում ժամանակի մասին (էս էլ ձգձգամոլության մի այլ պատճառ), այսինքն՝ եթե մի գործողության համար իրականում պետք ա յոթ օր, իրանք մտածում են՝ մի գիշերում կանեն, ու տենց փողնում են վերջին վայրկյանին: Բայց ստեղ մի հատ հետաքրքիր բան կա. եթե կարծում ես, որ մի շաբաթում կհասցնես, ի՞նչն ա խանգարում մի շաբաթում անել-վերջացնել, վայելել դրան հաջորդող ազատ ժամանակը, քան կիսաներվային անցկացնել վեց ամիս, հետո վերջին շաբաթը նստել, արագ-արագ անել:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2014), Ուլուանա (17.03.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

> Բայց ստեղ մի հատ հետաքրքիր բան կա. եթե կարծում ես, որ մի շաբաթում կհասցնես, ի՞նչն ա խանգարում մի շաբաթում անել-վերջացնել, վայելել դրան հաջորդող ազատ ժամանակը, քան կիսաներվային անցկացնել վեց ամիս, հետո վերջին շաբաթը նստել, արագ-արագ անել:


Մոտիվացնող մի բան ա պակասում, դրա պակասն ա խանգարում, գուցե: Եսիմ, կամ էլի էդ անտեր ու դուս ալարկոտությունը: Դրան քոքահան անել ա պետք, վերջնականապես  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (16.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մոտիվացնող մի բան ա պակասում, դրա պակասն ա խանգարում, գուցե: Եսիմ, կամ էլի էդ անտեր ու դուս ալարկոտությունը: Դրան քոքահան անել ա պետք, վերջնականապես


Ամենալավ մոտիվացիան էն ա, թե դրանից հետո ինչքա՜ն ազատ ժամանակ կունենաս, ինչքա՜ն շատ լավ բաներ կանես:
Հա, ի դեպ, էդ գիրքը խորհուրդ էր տալիս նաև անընդհատ պատկերացնել էդ վերջնական արդյունքի պահը, այսինքն՝ էն պահը, երբ թեզդ հանձնում ես: Էդ էլ ինձ շատ օգնեց, անընդհատ պատկերացրել եմ էդ մեյլն ուղարկելու պահը ու անընդհատ ուրախանում էի, երբ դա ավելի էր մոտենում:

----------

ars83 (20.08.2014), Նարե91 (16.03.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ամենալավ մոտիվացիան էն ա, թե դրանից հետո ինչքա՜ն ազատ ժամանակ կունենաս, ինչքա՜ն շատ լավ բաներ կանես:
> Հա, ի դեպ, էդ *գիրքը* խորհուրդ էր տալիս նաև անընդհատ պատկերացնել էդ վերջնական արդյունքի պահը, այսինքն՝ էն պահը, երբ թեզդ հանձնում ես: Էդ էլ ինձ շատ օգնեց, անընդհատ պատկերացրել եմ էդ մեյլն ուղարկելու պահը ու անընդհատ ուրախանում էի, երբ դա ավելի էր մոտենում:


Բյուր, հղում կա, միանգամից դնես թեմայում, եթե չէ, մի անգամ էլ խնդրեմ, ուղարկի, լավ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հղում կա, միանգամից դնես թեմայում, եթե չէ, մի անգամ էլ խնդրեմ, ուղարկի, լավ


Չէ, չկա հղում: Մեյլիդ հասցեն ֆբ-ով կամ մի ձև ուղարկի, ուղարկեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, ովքեր կոմպի մոտ կենտրոնանալու խնդիր ունեն ու քրոմ են օգտագործում, խորհուրդ կտամ stayfocusd քաշել. կարողանում ես քեզ խանգարող սայթերի մուտքը սահմանափակել ընդհուպ մինչև լրիվ բլոկ: Ես սա օգտագործել եմ նաև քունս կարգավորելու համար. կեսգիշերին ինտերնետս անջատվում էր, դե գնա ու նստի մինչև ժամը հազարը:

----------

Վոլտերա (27.03.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես հիմա հաճախորդից նամակ ունեմ, որին պետք է շտապ պատասխանել, բայց ես այն թողած ստեղ բան եմ գրում… ու ձեռի հետ մտածում եմ թե ինչու՞ առաջինը հաճախորդի նամակին չեմ պատասխանում։ Հմմմմմ… Ինձ թվում է, ձգձգում եմ հաճախորդին պատասխանելը, որովհետև այն ձանձրալի է… Ես դրանից ոչ մի բավականություն չեմ ստանում։ Հաճախորդը իր հարցի պատախանը գուցե կգտներ եթե ձեռնարկը ուշադիր կարդար… բայց դե մեր մեջ ասած ձեռնարկն էլ ողորմելի ձևով է գրված ու հեչ օգտատեր–ընկերական (user-friendly) չի ինչպես և մեր արտադրանքը։ Մեր արտադրանքն ու իր համապատասխան ձեռնարկը լավացնելու համար ես պիտի կապնվեմ նախագծողի հետ, որը աչքի է ընկնում արտահայտված ձգձգամոլությամբ, 0 կառուցողականությամբ ու ընդհանրապես անճար է… Դրսում հրաշալի եղական է, կարելի էր թերևս թրև գալ օվիակոսի ափին կամ էլ հեծանիվ քշել սարերով…
Երևի թե պարզ է չէ՞ ձգձգամոլության պատճառը։ Երբ տվյալ խնդիրը լուծելը հետաքրքիր կամ հաճելի չի, ապա այդքան էլ մեծ չի խանդավառությունը նրանով արագ զբաղվելու ու տրամադրվել է պետք։  Իհարկե օբյեկտիվ տրամաբանությունն ասում է, որ այսպես թե այնպես անելու ես այդ տհաճ գործը, ուստի ավելի ձեռնտու է այն արագ անել վերջացնել։ Բայց դե մարդուս մոտ միշտ չի որ տրամաբանությունը գերիշխող է։

Մաղթում եմ ձեզ կամք, համառություն, վճռականություն, ուժ, եռանդ որպեսզի դուք ժամանակին լուծեք բոլոր խնդիրները ու ձեր չարչարանքները գնահատվեն ըստ արժանվույն ու դուք աշխատավարձի ու պաշտոնի բարձրացում ստանաք, կամ գոնեք խիղճներդ մաքուր լինի, ամե՛ն։

Ուֆֆ… պատասխանեմ հաճախորդին…

----------

Bruno (17.03.2014), Ripsim (18.03.2014), Արէա (17.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2014), Ներսես_AM (17.03.2014), Տրիբուն (17.03.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ձգձգամոլության մի պատճառ էլ հիշեցի։ 
Երբ ձգձգում ենք տվյալ գործն անելը, հաճախ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի դժվար է դառնում գործի անցնելը, էն աստիճանի, որ դրա մասին մտածելն անգամ աննկարագրելի դիսկոմֆորտ է առաջացնում։ Էդքան մտածելով՝ մենք չենք զգում, որ գնալով չափազանցնում ենք դրա դժվարությունն ու տհաճությունը՝ ի վերջո հաճախ ահագին հեռանալով իրականությունից։ Ու երբ արդեն ճարահատյալ (որովհետև վերջնաժամկետը շատ մոտ է) սկսում ենք զբաղվել տվյալ գործով, որպես կանոն, զգում ենք, որ մեր սպասածից շատ ավելի հեշտ ու հաճելի է, ու զարմանում ինքներս մեզ վրա, որ իզուր էդքան հետաձգել էինք։ Նման դեպքերում պետք է ինքներս մեզ անընդհատ հիշեցնենք, որ գործն ինքը էնքան դժվար և/կամ տհաճ չէ, որքան դրա հեռանկարը, որ ինքներս ենք ստեղծել։

----------

ars83 (20.08.2014), Նարե91 (17.03.2014)

----------


## ivy

Պրոկրաստինացիան, իմ կարծիքով, հայերեն բառով փոխարինելու իմաստ չկա:
Ամենուրեք էդ բառն է օգտագործվում:
Ռիկի գրածն ուրախացրեց իհարկե, որ մարդ հայ չլինելով էդքան լավ զգում է լեզուն: Բայց էկեք էդքանով սահմանափակվենք:
Թե չէ արդեն լրջորեն «ձգձգամոլություն» եք ասում:

----------

Ռուֆուս (17.03.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պրոկրաստինացիան, իմ կարծիքով, հայերեն բառով փոխարինելու իմաստ չկա:
> Ամենուրեք էդ բառն է օգտագործվում:
> Ռիկի գրածն ուրախացրեց իհարկե, որ մարդ հայ չլինելով էդքան լավ զգում է լեզուն: Բայց էկեք էդքանով սահմանափակվենք:
> Թե չէ արդեն լրջորեն «ձգձգամոլություն» եք ասում:


Իսկ ինչու՞ «պրոկրաստինացիա» ու ոչ «պրոքրասթինէյշն»։

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ինչու՞ «պրոկրաստինացիա» ու ոչ «պրոքրասթինէյշն»։


Հոգեբանական տերմինների մեծ մասի մասին կարելի է նույն հարցը տալ:
Ագրեսիա, ֆրուստրացիա (Բյուրն էս բառը չտեսնի) և այլն:
Հո էդ բառերն էլ չենք թարգմանում: Տերմինները մնում են տերմիններ: 
«Էյշն» վերջավորությունը անգլերեն է ու մնում է էդ լեզվում:
Կարևորն արմատներն են, որոնք մեծ մասամբ լատիներենից կամ հունարենից են գալիս ու պիտի պահպանվեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոգեբանական տերմինների մեծ մասի մասին կարելի է նույն հարցը տալ:
> Ագրեսիա, ֆրուստրացիա (Բյուրն էս բառը չտեսնի) և այլն:
> Հո էդ բառերն էլ չենք թարգմանում: Տերմինները մնում են տերմիններ: 
> «Էյշն» վերջավորությունը անգլերեն է ու մնում է էդ լեզվում:
> Կարևորն արմատներն են, որոնք մեծ մասամբ լատիներենից կամ հունարենից են գալիս ու պիտի պահպանվեն:


Այվի, որ ասես «ացիա» վերջավորությունը ինչերեն է, սաղ կընկին իր տեղը։ ։Ճ Ես լեզվաբանությունից թույլ եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է, որ այն այնուամենանյիվ լատիներեն չի։

----------


## ivy

> Այվի, որ ասես «ացիա» վերջավորությունը ինչերեն է, սաղ կընկին իր տեղը։ ։Ճ Ես լեզվաբանությունից թույլ եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է, որ այն այնուամենանյիվ լատիներեն չի։


Լատիներենը արմատներին էր վերաբերվում, ոնց որ գրել եմ: Վերջավորությունը շատ ես ուզում՝ «ություն» սարքի (ագրեսիվություն) կամ «ում» (պրոկրաստինացո՞ւմ): Բայց արմատներին չկպնեք  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լատիներենը արմատներին էր վերաբերվում, ոնց որ գրել եմ: Վերջավորությունը շատ ես ուզում՝ «ություն» սարքի (ագրեսիվություն) կամ «ում» (պրոկրաստինացո՞ւմ): Բայց արմատներին չկպնեք


Չեմ ուզում, ինձ ձգձգամոլությունը ավելի է դուր գալիս ։sorry

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձգձգամոլության մի պատճառ էլ հիշեցի անցավ։ 
> Երբ ձգձգում ենք տվյալ գործն անելը, հաճախ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի դժվար է դառնում գործի անցնելը, էն աստիճանի, որ դրա մասին մտածելն անգամ աննկարագրելի դիսկոմֆորտ է առաջացնում։ Էդքան մտածելով՝ մենք չենք զգում, որ գնալով չափազանցնում ենք դրա դժվարությունն ու տհաճությունը՝ ի վերջո հաճախ ահագին հեռանալով իրականությունից։ Ու երբ արդեն ճարահատյալ (որովհետև վերջնաժամկետը շատ մոտ է) սկսում ենք զբաղվել տվյալ գործով, որպես կանոն, զգում ենք, որ մեր սպասածից շատ ավելի հեշտ ու հաճելի է, ու զարմանում ինքներս մեզ վրա, որ իզուր էդքան հետաձգել էինք։ Նման դեպքերում պետք է ինքներս մեզ անընդհատ հիշեցնենք, որ գործն ինքը էնքան դժվար և/կամ տհաճ չէ, որքան դրա հեռանկարը, որ ինքներս ենք ստեղծել։


Ահա, տարածված պատճառներից մեկն էլ էդ ա, որ մեզ թվում ա, թե մեր անելու գործն ահավոր բարդ ու տհաճ ա, դրա համար էլ հա հետաձգում ենք:

Իսկ վերջածանցը լատիներենի -tiō-ն ա: Ուղղակի ռուսերենից էկած միշտ հայերենում -ցիա ենք սարքում: Երևի հայերենի -ությունն ա էս վերջածանցի հետ համեմատելի:

Ի դեպ, վիքիի հոդվածն էլ ա հետաքրքիր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջը բլոգումս գրեցի էս թեմայով, բայց լիքը բան կարելի ա ավելացնել ու քննարկել, նենց որ ակտիվացեք:

----------

Ուլուանա (26.03.2014), Վիշապ (26.03.2014)

----------


## insider

Փաստորեն ես էլ հայ ավանդական ձգձգամոլ եմ, ապրի թեման ստեղծողը: Բերեմ ձգձգամոլության վերջին, ամենաթարմ իմ օրինակը և այդ օրինակով փորձեմ ներկայացնել ձգձգամոլության ևս մեկ պատճառ: 

Հունվար 1, 2014թ.; Տարեսկզբից սկսած ես ինձ ասմում եմ /ու ոչ միայն ես/ եկամտահարկի տարեկան հաշվետվությունը ուղարկի, ա’յ տղա: Դե, ինչպես իրեն հարգող ամեն մի ձգձգամոլ, մտածում եմ, մինչև ապրիլ կեսերը ժամանակ ունեմ, էտ հաշվետվությունն էլ երեք թիվա, ինչա որ, շատ *հեշտ* բանա, մի երկու րոպե, որ դրա վրա ժամանակ ծախսեմ, մտքումս արդեն գծել եմ պլանը` բացել, լրացնել, ուղարկել: Կգա վերջերը մի ազատ օր կուղարկեմ: Անտեղյակների համար ասեմ, որ էլեկտրոնային եղանակով դա տևելու է … նու … մի երկու րոպե:

Առակս ինչ կցուցանե` որքան *հեշտ է* /կամ պատկերացնում, անալիզ ենք անում ու տեսնում ենք որ հեշտ է, ստից բան է/ գործը, որը պետք է կատարենք, այնքան այն հավակնում է դառնալ ձգձգամոլի օբյեկտ: Ըդգծել եմ «հեշտ» բառը, որ պարզ լինի, որ խոսքը ոչ թե երկար ժամանակի մասին է, որպես ձգձգամոլության պատճառ, այլ գործի հեշտությունը կամ թվացյալ հեշտությունը: Իրականում նման օրինակները մեր կյանքում բազմաթիվ են:

Մարտ 27, 2014թ., հաշվետվությունը դեռ ուղարկված չէ …Հիմա սա իրոք ձգձգամոլություն ա, թե մի ուրիշ հիվանդություն ա  :Think:  … и тебя  вылечат.

Հ.Գ. Նախորդ տարի նույնաբովանդակ ձգձգամոլության պատճառով տուգանվեցի վարչական` 15.000 ՀՀ դրամով: Էս էլ Ձեզ հետևանքը: Հեշտ բան ա էլի … էհ, խոսք չկա …

----------

Նարե91 (27.03.2014)

----------


## Guest

Մարդ երևույթը հզոր մեխանիզմ է: Ոչ բնական ապրելակերպից հետ բերելու համար շատ ունիվերսալ գործիքներ ա կիրառում: Երբ որ մարդը անում ա այն ինչ նա պիտի անի՝ իր միսիան իրականացնելու այս մոլորակում՝ նրան ոչ մի պրոկրաստինացիա չի հանդիպի: Եվ հակառակ, մարդկության ոչ մարդկային ապրելուն ամեն բան կխոչնդոտի և ամեն դժվարություն իր հերթին բարձրացնում է մարդու գիտամակարդակը բերելով նրան իրականության և երջանկության:

Համաձայնվեք, որ ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել նման արտահայտություններ.
«Ես ալարեցի սիրեմ իմ երեխային» կամ «Այսօր, որ չերջանկանամ որինչ, վաղը այսօրվա փոխարեն էլ կերջանկանամ»:

Ապրեք սիրով, մի պահ կանգ առեք եվ հասկացեք թե ինչի համար եք ապրում, շատ շփվեք իրարից տարբեր մարդկանց հետ, հնարավորինս շատ եղեք բնության հետ և շատ շուտ կազատվեք այն մտքից, որ դուք տառապում եք պրոկրաստինացիաից:

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2014), Sambitbaba (13.05.2014)

----------


## ars83

Այսօր վերջացրի կարդալ այս թեմայով մի գերազանց (իմ կարծիքով) գիրք՝ Procrastination Equation (հեղ.՝ Piers Steel): Ձեզնից շատերի ասածները կային մեջը, հատկապես հաղթահարման եղանակների մասին: Բացի դրանից հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն կար, որով հեղինակն ուզում է ցույց տալ, որ պրոկրաստինացումը (ձգձգախտ չասե՞նք  :LOL:  ) էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք է և հատուկ է բոլորին՝ առանց բացառության: 

Մեկ այլ հետաքրիր կետ էր այն, որ պրոկրաստինացման «ամենամոտ ընկերը» իմպուլսիվությունն է: Վերջինը ես նկատել եմ ինձ վրա: Իմ ամենօրյա կատարելիք առաջադրանքների ցուցակում միշտ կան երկրորդական կարճ կամ երկար (հիմնականում կարճ) առաջադրանքներ, որոնք այնքան էլ կարևոր չեն: Բայց քանի որ կարևորները սովորաբար նաև անհրապույր են, հենց տեսնում եմ անկարևորները, _իմպուլսիվորեն_ գցվում եմ դրանք կատարելու: Իմպուլսիվության հետ պայքարելու տեխնիկաներից մեկը ազդակն առաջացնող առարկայի տեսանելիւոյթան (ավելի ընդհանուր՝ հասանելիության) վերացումն է: Պատկերացրեք, ընդամենը առաջադրանքի ցուցակում անկարևոր առաջադրանքներն անտեսանելի դարձնելն ահագին օգնում է՝ առավել կարևոր գործերն առաջ տանելու: 

Մի կարևոր դիտողություն էլ այն էր, որ անհատի պրոկրաստինացումը բացասապես ազդում է երկրի տնտեսության վրա:  :Jpit:  Երբևէ մտածե՞լ էիք: Հայրենասեր մարդկանց համար սա խթան կարող է լինել, որ չձգձգեն:

Գրքում թեստ էլ կա, որը թույլ է տալիս որոշել պրոկրաստինացման բանաձևի ո՞ր փոփոխականն է քո դեպքում ամենաշատն ազդում պրոկրաստինացման արժեքը մեծացնելու վրա: Մի խոսքով, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ: Եթե ցանկացողնր կլինեն, կարող եմ epub ձևաչափով ֆայլն ուղարկել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.08.2014), Ուլուանա (20.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկրի տնտեսության պահով լրիվ համաձայն եմ  :Jpit:  Հայաստանն էդ վիճակում ա, որովհետև գրեթե բոլորը ձգձգախտով են տառապում ու չեն էլ փորձում դա հաղթահարել: 

Գիրքը չէ, բայց եթե առանձին թեստը լիներ, մեծ հաճույքով կանցնեի:

Ի դեպ, վերջերս նորից ինձ ձգձգախտն այցելել ա: Մի ուրիշ պատճառ էլ եմ գտել. անհանգստությունը: Երբ որևէ արտաքին երևույթ անհանգստացնում ա, ահագին դժվար ա դառնում կոնկրետ գործի վրա կենտրոնանալը: Ես էսօր հատուկ փորձեցի սաղ գործերս թողել, ուղղակի բլոկնոտում գրել: Կես րոպեն մեկ էլի ուշադրությունս շեղվում էր:

----------

ars83 (20.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.08.2014)

----------


## ars83

> Ձգձգամոլության մի պատճառ էլ հիշեցի։ 
> Երբ ձգձգում ենք տվյալ գործն անելը, հաճախ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի դժվար է դառնում գործի անցնելը, էն աստիճանի, որ դրա մասին մտածելն անգամ աննկարագրելի դիսկոմֆորտ է առաջացնում։ Էդքան մտածելով՝ մենք չենք զգում, որ գնալով չափազանցնում ենք դրա դժվարությունն ու տհաճությունը՝ ի վերջո հաճախ ահագին հեռանալով իրականությունից։ Ու երբ արդեն ճարահատյալ (որովհետև վերջնաժամկետը շատ մոտ է) սկսում ենք զբաղվել տվյալ գործով, որպես կանոն, զգում ենք, որ մեր սպասածից շատ ավելի հեշտ ու հաճելի է, ու զարմանում ինքներս մեզ վրա, որ իզուր էդքան հետաձգել էինք։ Նման դեպքերում պետք է ինքներս մեզ անընդհատ հիշեցնենք, որ գործն ինքը էնքան դժվար և/կամ տհաճ չէ, որքան դրա հեռանկարը, որ ինքներս ենք ստեղծել։


Սրան կարող եմ ավելացնել նաև «15 րոպե աշխատելու» սկզբունքը, որի համաձայն պետք է քեզ համոզես _ընդամենը_ 15 րոպե աշխատել անցանկալի գործի վրա: Երբ այդքան աշխատում ես, «համի ես ընկնում», քանի որ գործնականորեն համոզվում ես, որ գործն այնքան էլ անկատարելի չէր, որքան պատկերացնում էիր: «Տեղից շարժված քարի» հոգեբանությունն էլ ներշնչում է չկանգնել 15 րոպեից հետո, այլ շարունակել: Փոփոխական հաջողությամբ այս տեխնիկան ինձ օգնում է ներկայացման սլայդեր կազմել անհետաքրքիր ժողովների համար:

----------

Progart (26.01.2019)

----------


## ars83

> Գիրքը չէ, բայց եթե առանձին թեստը լիներ, մեծ հաճույքով կանցնեի:


Հեսա անձնական նամակով ուղարկեմ, անգլերեն ա, թարգմանել հիմա չեմ կարող:




> Ի դեպ, վերջերս նորից ինձ ձգձգախտն այցելել ա: Մի ուրիշ պատճառ էլ եմ գտել. անհանգստությունը: Երբ որևէ արտաքին երևույթ անհանգստացնում ա, ահագին դժվար ա դառնում կոնկրետ գործի վրա կենտրոնանալը: Ես էսօր հատուկ փորձեցի սաղ գործերս թողել, ուղղակի բլոկնոտում գրել: Կես րոպեն մեկ էլի ուշադրությունս շեղվում էր:


Ինձ էլ էր այցելել հայ-ադրբեջանական սահմանին իրավիճակի վերջին սրացման ժամանակ: Ես չկարողացա հաղթել, օրերով համարյա գործ չէի անում: Դու ի՞նչ «դեղ» ես գտել անհանգստության դեպքի համար: Թե՞ չես գտել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սրան կարող եմ ավելացնել նաև «15 րոպե աշխատելու» սկզբունքը, որի համաձայն պետք է քեզ համոզես _ընդամենը_ 15 րոպե աշխատել անցանկալի գործի վրա: Երբ այդքան աշխատում ես, «համի ես ընկնում», քանի որ գործնականորեն համոզվում ես, որ գործն այնքան էլ անկատարելի չէր, որքան պատկերացնում էիր: «Տեղից շարժված քարի» հոգեբանությունն էլ ներշնչում է չկանգնել 15 րոպեից հետո, այլ շարունակել: Փոփոխական հաջողությամբ այս տեխնիկան ինձ օգնում է ներկայացման սլայդեր կազմել անհետաքրքիր ժողովների համար:


Էհ, հիմա արդեն ինձ սա էլ չի օգնում  :Jpit:  15 րոպե մի կերպ ձգում եմ ու դադար տալիս: Իհարկե, երբ պիտի ակադեմիական տեքստ գրես, էդ 15 րոպեն ահագին էներգիա ա խլում քեզնից, ու էդ դադարը պետք ա: Բայց դե ամեն դեպքում, դրան հաջորդում են պրոկրաստինացիայի անվերջանալի ժամերը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեսա անձնական նամակով ուղարկեմ, անգլերեն ա, թարգմանել հիմա չեմ կարող:
> 
> 
> Ինձ էլ էր այցելել հայ-ադրբեջանական սահմանին իրավիճակի վերջին սրացման ժամանակ: Ես չկարողացա հաղթել, օրերով համարյա գործ չէի անում: Դու ի՞նչ «դեղ» ես գտել անհանգստության դեպքի համար: Թե՞ չես գտել:


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  Թարգմանելու կարիք չկա
Դե քաղաքական սրացումների դեպքում բոլոր լրատվական կայքերը բլոկ էի անում, անցյալ տարի էլ ֆբ-ից ջնջվեցի ու ինձ համոզեցի կտրվել շրջապատող աշխարհից: Ոնց որ թե ստացվեց: Բայց հիմա որ էլ քրոմով չեմ աշխատում գործի տեղը, բլոկ անելը դժվար գործ ա, համ էլ անհանգստությունս ինտերնետից չի «սնվում»:

Չգիտեմ, փորձում եմ ինձ համոզել, որ մեկ ա, անհանգստանալով խնդիր չեմ լուծի կամ փորձում եմ ավելի պակաս կենտրոնացում պահանջող, պակաս կարևոր, բայց էլի գործի հետ կապ ունեցող բաներով զբաղվել, որ շատ ուժեղ չլինի մեղքի զգացումը: Մեկ էլ մի տարբերակ ա տեսականորեն ուղեղումս պտտվում, բայց էնքան էլ ռեալ չի: Աշխատելու տեղը փոխելն ա: Օրինակ մտածում էի՝ կոմպս շալակեմ, գնամ գրադարան օֆիսում աշխատելու փոխարեն: Հա, մի բան էլ շատ քիչ օգնեց. շուրջս դասավորեցի թղթեր-մղթերս, ավելի կոկիկ միջավայր ստեղծեցի: Տենց կարողացա տասնհինգ րոպե կենտրոնանալ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էդ թեստը ես էլ եմ ուզում, կուղարկե՞ք  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Թարգմանելու կարիք չկա


Ի նկատի ունեի՝ հայերեն թարգմանել այս թեմայում տեղադրելու համար:




> Չգիտեմ, փորձում եմ ինձ համոզել, որ մեկ ա, անհանգստանալով խնդիր չեմ լուծի կամ փորձում եմ ավելի պակաս կենտրոնացում պահանջող, պակաս կարևոր, բայց էլի գործի հետ կապ ունեցող բաներով զբաղվել, որ շատ ուժեղ չլինի մեղքի զգացումը: Մեկ էլ մի տարբերակ ա տեսականորեն ուղեղումս պտտվում, բայց էնքան էլ ռեալ չի: Աշխատելու տեղը փոխելն ա: Օրինակ մտածում էի՝ կոմպս շալակեմ, գնամ գրադարան օֆիսում աշխատելու փոխարեն: Հա, մի բան էլ շատ քիչ օգնեց. շուրջս դասավորեցի թղթեր-մղթերս, ավելի կոկիկ միջավայր ստեղծեցի: Տենց կարողացա տասնհինգ րոպե կենտրոնանալ:


Կոկիկը ես էլ պետք է փորձեմ, տեսնեմ կօգնի՞: Իսկ ուրիշ տեղ աշխատելը կամ աշխատատեղը հաճախ փոփոխելը սովորաբար խորհուրդ չտրվող բաներից է: Ասում են՝ պետք է պահպանել աշխատանքի, ուտելու, քնի «հիգիենա», որ ուղեղդ սովորի, որ ննջարանը միայն քնելու (և սեքսով զբաղվելու) համար է, ոչ՝ ուտելու կամ կինո դիտելու: Նույն ձևով՝ սուրճ խմելը կամ ուտելն աշխատասենյակում նույնպես խորհուրդ չի տրվում: Նույնիսկ գիրքը խորհուրդ է տալիս տարբեր համակարգչային պրոֆիլներ ստեղծել աշխատանքի ու տան կամ զվարճանքի համար: Աշխատանքայինում պետք է բլոկ անել սոցցանցերը և այլ շեղող կայքերը: Եթե ընդմիջում ես ուզւոմ անել աշխատանքի ժամանակ, փոխում ես պրոֆիլը. դա համ ժամանակ է խլում, որը կարող է հաճախակի պրոֆիլները փոխելու միտքը դարձնել անհրապույր, համ էլ ուղեղը սովորում է նրան, որ աշխատանքի պրոֆիլը միայն աշխատանքի համար է: Ցանկալի է նաև, որ պրոֆիլները տարբեր տեսանելի տարրեր օգտագործեն (ֆոն, պատկերակների ձև և չափ, և այլն), քանի որ տեսանելի ասոցիացումը, երևի, ամենաուժեղն է: 
Դե, կոկիկացնելը հենց այդ տեխնիկայի կիրառումն է, ինձ թվում է: Օրինակ իմ թափրտած աշխատանքային սեղանն այնքան էլ չի տարբերվում տան սեղանից: :Think:

----------

Ուլուանա (21.08.2014)

----------


## ars83

> Էդ թեստը ես էլ եմ ուզում, կուղարկե՞ք


Հիմա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոկիկը ես էլ պետք է փորձեմ, տեսնեմ կօգնի՞: Իսկ ուրիշ տեղ աշխատելը կամ աշխատատեղը հաճախ փոփոխելը սովորաբար խորհուրդ չտրվող բաներից է: Ասում են՝ պետք է պահպանել աշխատանքի, ուտելու, քնի «հիգիենա»,* որ ուղեղդ սովորի*, որ ննջարանը միայն քնելու (և սեքսով զբաղվելու) համար է, ոչ՝ ուտելու կամ կինո դիտելու: Նույն ձևով՝ սուրճ խմելը կամ ուտելն աշխատասենյակում նույնպես խորհուրդ չի տրվում: Նույնիսկ գիրքը խորհուրդ է տալիս տարբեր համակարգչային պրոֆիլներ ստեղծել աշխատանքի ու տան կամ զվարճանքի համար: Աշխատանքայինում պետք է բլոկ անել սոցցանցերը և այլ շեղող կայքերը: Եթե ընդմիջում ես ուզւոմ անել աշխատանքի ժամանակ, փոխում ես պրոֆիլը. դա համ ժամանակ է խլում, որը կարող է հաճախակի պրոֆիլները փոխելու միտքը դարձնել անհրապույր, համ էլ ուղեղը սովորում է նրան, որ աշխատանքի պրոֆիլը միայն աշխատանքի համար է: Ցանկալի է նաև, որ պրոֆիլները տարբեր տեսանելի տարրեր օգտագործեն (ֆոն, պատկերակների ձև և չափ, և այլն), քանի որ տեսանելի ասոցիացումը, երևի, ամենաուժեղն է: 
> Դե, կոկիկացնելը հենց այդ տեխնիկայի կիրառումն է, ինձ թվում է: Օրինակ իմ թափրտած աշխատանքային սեղանն այնքան էլ չի տարբերվում տան սեղանից:


Այ հենց դրա համար եմ ասում՝ տեղ փոխել: Եթե ուղեղդ արդեն սովորել ա գրասենյակում պրոկրաստինացիա անել, շատ դժվար ա էդ սովորությանը վերջ տալը: Ես վերջերս հատուկ փորձեցի էլ: Կոմպի հետ կապ չունեցող գործերս հավաքեցի, գնացի, այգում արեցի: Երկու ժամում ավելի շատ գործ արեցի, քան գրասենյակում ամբողջ շաբաթվա ընթացքում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համեցեք էս կայքը  :Jpit:  Արսի ասած գրքի հեղինակինն ա, լիքը գժանոց բաներ կան մեջը:

----------

ars83 (20.08.2014)

----------


## ars83

> Համեցեք էս կայքը  Արսի ասած գրքի հեղինակինն ա, լիքը գժանոց բաներ կան մեջը:


Մոռացել էի կայքի մասին, հա, էնքան էի գրքով տարվել:  :Smile:  Ի դեպ, այստեղ խոսում է պրոկրաստինացման մասին տեսությունների մասին ու առաջին տեսությունը քո՝ ավելի վաղ նշած կատարելապաշտության ու անհանգստության մասին է: Այնքան էլ մանրամասն չեն հակափաստարկները, բայց ամեն դեպքում ասում է՝ դրանք պրոկրաստինացման պատճառներ չեն:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մոռացել էի կայքի մասին, հա, էնքան էի գրքով տարվել:  Ի դեպ, այստեղ խոսում է պրոկրաստինացման մասին տեսությունների մասին ու առաջին տեսությունը քո՝ ավելի վաղ նշած կատարելապաշտության ու անհանգստության մասին է: Այնքան էլ մանրամասն չեն հակափաստարկները, բայց ամեն դեպքում ասում է՝ դրանք պրոկրաստինացման պատճառներ չեն:


Համաձայն չեմ իրա հետ  :Jpit:  իմ մաշկի վրա եմ զգացել, թե ոնց ա դա խանգարում: Ու մենակ ես չէ, իմ շրջապատի պրոկրաստինատորների մեծ մասը: Ի դեպ, the goal trainer-ը փորձե՞լ ես: Ես նոր սաղ լրացրեցի, տեսնեմ՝ կօգնի, թե չէ:

----------


## ars83

> Համաձայն չեմ իրա հետ  իմ մաշկի վրա եմ զգացել, թե ոնց ա դա խանգարում: Ու մենակ ես չէ, իմ շրջապատի պրոկրաստինատորների մեծ մասը:


Ես էլ էնքան համաձայն չեմ: Բայց ինձ թվում է՝ համապատասխան տրամադրվածության դեպքում նույնիսկ կարելի է օգուտ քաղել անհանգստությունից, մենակ թե պետք է հստակ հասկանալ, թե որն է անհանքստության պատճառը: Օրինակ՝ անհանգստանում ես, որ այսինչ մարդն ունի առողջության խնդիր բայց չունի բուժվելու դրամ: Գիտակցում ես, որ բառերով գոտեպնդելը լավ է, բայց ոչ բավարար: Ավելի նպատակադրված ես աշխատում, որպեսզի հմտություններդ լավացնես, որպեսզի ավելի շատ վարձատրվող աշխատանք ունենաս, վերանայում ես ծախսերդ, դիմում ես այլ մարդկանց օգնության համար, որպեսզի կարողանաս դրամով օգնել անհանգստությունն առաջացրած մարդուն:




> Ի դեպ, the goal trainer-ը փորձե՞լ ես: Ես նոր սաղ լրացրեցի, տեսնեմ՝ կօգնի, թե չէ:


 :Smile:  Ես էլ եմ սկսել, 40 տոկոս լրացրել եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ եմ սկսել, 40 տոկոս լրացրել եմ:


Ե՞վ: Գո՞հ ես: Էրեկ ինձ ահագին օգնեց, բայց էսօր լրիվ հակառակ էֆեկտն ա տալիս: Էն որ cue-եր ես գրում է: Ես ասենք գրել էի. «Երբ սուրճ խմեմ, քսան րոպե կգրեմ»: Ու հիմա նստած սուրճս կում-կում էնքան դանդաղ եմ խմում, որ չվերջանա: Մինչև էդ էլ ալարում էի գնալ սուրճ բերելու:

----------


## Շինարար

Ես ինքս էությամբս ահավոր, խայտառակ ձև ծույլ եմ: Ու որ գործ եմ ունենում անելու, էնքան եմ ատում էդ վիճակը, որ վռազ-վռազ անում եմ, որ շուտ թոթափեմ էդ բեռը: Որ ասեմ օգնում ա, չէ, որովհետև մի ուրիշ գործ ա հիմա էլ առաջանում, հիմա էլ էդ ուրիշն եմ վռազ անում, որ էլ գործ չունենամ: Ու իմ աշխատանքային շաբաթն եմ միշտ էդպես սխալ դասավորել, երկուշաբթի-երեքշաբթի օրը կարող ա օրը 15 ժամ աշխատեի, հետո սաղ շաբաթ անելիք չունենայի: Ղեկավարությունս էլ ասում էր՝ անելիքդ ինչ ա, սաղ շաբաթ պարապ ես: Դե արի աշխատավարձի կռիվ արա:


Մի խոսքով, հակաձգձգամոլություն հիվանդությո՞ւն չկա, դրա դեմ ո՞նց պայքարենք: :Think:

----------


## ars83

> Ե՞վ: Գո՞հ ես: Էրեկ ինձ ահագին օգնեց, բայց էսօր լրիվ հակառակ էֆեկտն ա տալիս: Էն որ cue-եր ես գրում է: Ես ասենք գրել էի. «Երբ սուրճ խմեմ, քսան րոպե կգրեմ»: Ու հիմա նստած սուրճս կում-կում էնքան դանդաղ եմ խմում, որ չվերջանա: Մինչև էդ էլ ալարում էի գնալ սուրճ բերելու:


Ես տենց «մանր-մունր» սրճային cue-էր չեմ դրել:  :LOL:  Կարող ա՞ գրավիչ վարձատրություն չես ընտրել գործը վերջացնելու համար ու հիմա էլ մտածում ես՝ ա դե որ պրծա՞ ինչ:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես տենց «մանր-մունր» սրճային cue-էր չեմ դրել:  Կարող ա՞ գրավիչ վարձատրություն չես ընտրել գործը վերջացնելու համար ու հիմա էլ մտածում ես՝ ա դե որ պրծա՞ ինչ:


Իսկ ի՞նչ cue ես դրել, եթե գաղտնիք չի, որ համ էլ մանր-մունր չի  :Jpit: 
Չէ, գժանոց բան եմ դրել  :Jpit:  Էդինբուրգ եմ գնալու: Այ ենթագործերինը գրավիչ բաներ չեմ դրել:

----------


## ars83

> Ես ինքս էությամբս ահավոր, խայտառակ ձև ծույլ եմ: Ու որ գործ եմ ունենում անելու, էնքան եմ ատում էդ վիճակը, որ վռազ-վռազ անում եմ, որ շուտ թոթափեմ էդ բեռը: Որ ասեմ օգնում ա, չէ, որովհետև մի ուրիշ գործ ա հիմա էլ առաջանում, հիմա էլ էդ ուրիշն եմ վռազ անում, որ էլ գործ չունենամ: Ու իմ աշխատանքային շաբաթն եմ միշտ էդպես սխալ դասավորել, երկուշաբթի-երեքշաբթի օրը կարող ա օրը 15 ժամ աշխատեի, հետո սաղ շաբաթ անելիք չունենայի: Ղեկավարությունս էլ ասում էր՝ անելիքդ ինչ ա, սաղ շաբաթ պարապ ես: Դե արի աշխատավարձի կռիվ արա:


Իսկ աշխատանքը ձանձրացնո՞ւմ էր: Միգուցե, էն դեպքն ա, որ բավական դժվար չի, կամ բավական հետաքրքիր չի աշխատանքը: Եթե դա է, ապա խորհուրդ են տալիս ավելի բարդ իրագործելի նպատակներ դնել:

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ ի՞նչ cue ես դրել, եթե գաղտնիք չի, որ համ էլ մանր-մունր չի


Անկեղծ ասած, նոր նայեցի, շատ աբստրակտ cue եմ դրել: «PhD աստիճան սպանալ մոտակա 4 տարում» ենթանպատակի համար գրել եմ՝ կարդալ հետաքրքիր նախագծերի մասնակցել, որոնք տալիս են շատ գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերելու ու մասնագիտական գիտելիքն արդյունավել օգտագործելու հնարավորություն: Մի-տեսակ սկի cue էլ չի:  :Think: 




> Չէ, գժանոց բան եմ դրել  Էդինբուրգ եմ գնալու:


Դե մի հատ էլ Էդինբուրգի սիրուն նկար գտի, դիր էկրանիդ, մի հատ էլ տպի, պատից կախի, որ տեսանելի cue լինի, հը՞:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ աշխատանքը ձանձրացնո՞ւմ էր: Միգուցե, էն դեպքն ա, որ բավական դժվար չի, կամ բավական հետաքրքիր չի աշխատանքը: Եթե դա է, ապա խորհուրդ են տալիս ավելի բարդ իրագործելի նպատակներ դնել:


Դե իմ հիմնական աշխատանքն ա, որը պիտի անեմ ուզած-չուզած: Ուղղակի եթե հիմա ժամանակ սպանեմ, մի ամսից կսկսեմ գիշերները չքնել, որակ էլ չեմ տա: Նենց չի, որ հարյուր տոկոսով ձանձրալի ա: Ուղղակի էս գրելու պրոցեսն անտանելի էներգատար ա: Դրա համար չեմ կարողանում կպնել դրան: Ընդամենը քսան րոպե եմ դրել, բայց հերիք չի չեմ կարում սկսել, որ սկսում էլ եմ, հինգ րոպեից նորից անջատվում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անկեղծ ասած, նոր նայեցի, շատ աբստրակտ cue եմ դրել: «PhD աստիճան սպանալ մոտակա 4 տարում» ենթանպատակի համար գրել եմ՝ կարդալ հետաքրքիր նախագծերի մասնակցել, որոնք տալիս են շատ գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերելու ու մասնագիտական գիտելիքն արդյունավել օգտագործելու հնարավորություն: Մի-տեսակ սկի cue էլ չի: 
> 
> 
> Դե մի հատ էլ Էդինբուրգի սիրուն նկար գտի, դիր էկրանիդ, մի հատ էլ տպի, պատից կախի, որ տեսանելի cue լինի, հը՞:


Լսի, բայց cue-ն էն շեղիչնե՞րը չեն, որ պիտի նպատակիդ ծառայեցնես: Օրինակ, սուրճ խմելուց հետո գրելը: Պայմանական ռեֆլեքս ա ձևավորվում, որ ամեն սուրճ խմելուց հետո պիտի գրեմ:

----------


## ars83

> Լսի, բայց cue-ն էն շեղիչնե՞րը չեն, որ պիտի նպատակիդ ծառայեցնես: Օրինակ, սուրճ խմելուց հետո գրելը: Պայմանական ռեֆլեքս ա ձևավորվում, որ ամեն սուրճ խմելուց հետո պիտի գրեմ:


Դու ո՞ր cue-երի մասին ես ասում: Ես ի նկատի ունեի stimulus cue-երը: Էն որ կնոջդ ու երեխուդ նկարը շրջանակի մեջ դնում ես սեղանիդ, որ հիշես, թե հանուն ում ես աշխատում:  :Jpit:  (ես չեմ արել)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու ո՞ր cue-երի մասին ես ասում: Ես ի նկատի ունեի stimulus cue-երը: Էն որ կնոջդ ու երեխուդ նկարը շրջանակի մեջ դնում ես սեղանիդ, որ հիշես, թե հանուն ում ես աշխատում:  (ես չեմ արել)


Չէ, ես էն եթե-ապաների մասին եմ ասում: Որ ենթանպատակիդ դիմաց «եթեով» ու «երբով» արտահայտություններ ես դնում, որ քեզ հիշացնեն, թե ինչ պայմաններով պիտի սկսես աշխատել:
Աչքիս մի հատ թազան սարքեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անկեղծ ասած, նոր նայեցի, շատ աբստրակտ cue եմ դրել: «PhD աստիճան սպանալ մոտակա 4 տարում» ենթանպատակի համար գրել եմ՝ կարդալ հետաքրքիր նախագծերի մասնակցել, որոնք տալիս են շատ գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերելու ու մասնագիտական գիտելիքն արդյունավել օգտագործելու հնարավորություն: Մի-տեսակ սկի cue էլ չի:


Հա, մի տեսակ աբստրակտ ա էրևում: Գուցե կոնկրետ դիսերտացիայի գլուխներո՞վ գրես: Ասենք, էսքան ամիս հետո էսքան էջ դիսերտացիա ունենալ: Օրինակ իմը հենց տենց ա. առաջին գլուխը պիտի վերջացնեմ մինչև հոկտեմբեր:

----------


## ars83

> Հա, մի տեսակ աբստրակտ ա էրևում: Գուցե կոնկրետ դիսերտացիայի գլուխներո՞վ գրես: Ասենք, էսքան ամիս հետո էսքան էջ դիսերտացիա ունենալ: Օրինակ իմը հենց տենց ա. առաջին գլուխը պիտի վերջացնեմ մինչև հոկտեմբեր:


Ես դեռ էդ փուլին չեմ հասել, որ կառուցվածքն ունենամ. մոտ 2 ամիս ա, ինչ սկսել եմ աշխատել թեզիս վրա: Դեռ որպես նախնական քայլ մոտակա 4 ամսում հետազոտության թեման կոնկրետացնելն ա: Դեռ ընտրածս բնագավառից հոդվածներ եմ կարդում, որ տեսնեմ, թե ինչի վրա է կարելի աշխատել:

Չե՞ս ուզում «թույնի տեխնիկան» կիրառել մինչև հոկտեմբեր առաջին գլուխը գրելու համար:  :Jpit:  (9-րդ գլխի "Try poison" ենթագլուխն ա)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես դեռ էդ փուլին չեմ հասել, որ կառուցվածքն ունենամ. մոտ 2 ամիս ա, ինչ սկսել եմ աշխատել թեզիս վրա: Դեռ որպես նախնական քայլ մոտակա 4 ամսում հետազոտության թեման կոնկրետացնելն ա: Դեռ ընտրածս բնագավառից հոդվածներ եմ կարդում, որ տեսնեմ, թե ինչի վրա է կարելի աշխատել:
> 
> Չե՞ս ուզում «թույնի տեխնիկան» կիրառել մինչև հոկտեմբեր առաջին գլուխը գրելու համար:  (9-րդ գլխի "Try poison" ենթագլուխն ա)


Դե 4 ամսում թեմա կոնկրետացնելը շատ լավ նպատակ ա, հը՞: Ու կարելի ա ենթանպատակների բաժանել:
Ասեմ քեզ, ես էլ շատ չոտկի չեմ դեռ: Այ էս հոդվածից հետո նոր մնացածը ջրի էրես դուրս կգա: Իսկ ի՞նչ ա թույնի տեխնիկան, գիրքը չեմ կարդացել, մենակ կայքն եմ փորփրել:

----------


## ars83

> Դե 4 ամսում թեմա կոնկրետացնելը շատ լավ նպատակ ա, հը՞: Ու կարելի ա ենթանպատակների բաժանել:


Հա, ուղղակի աշխատանքին զուգահեռ եմ անում, հուսով եմ՝ կհաջողվի, 4 ամիսը շատ անիրատեսական չի լինի: 




> Ասեմ քեզ, ես էլ շատ չոտկի չեմ դեռ: Այ էս հոդվածից հետո նոր մնացածը ջրի էրես դուրս կգա: Իսկ ի՞նչ ա թույնի տեխնիկան, գիրքը չեմ կարդացել, մենակ կայքն եմ փորփրել:


Թույնի տեխնիկան շեղող հանգամանքներին լրացուցիչ անգրավչություն հաղորդելն ա: Օրինակ՝ դու հայտարարում ես (ու բոլորս լսում կամ կարդում ենք  :Jpit:  ), որ մինչև հոկտեմբեր թեզիդ առաջին գլուխը չգրելու դեպքում կանես որևէ բան, որ տհաճ կամ անցանկալի ա քեզ համար: Ես ինչ գիտեմ՝ չսիրած ուտելիք, անցանկալի նվիրատվություն, մի բան, որ իսկապես չես ուզում անել: 
Էդ տեխնիկան երկու քույրեր էլ ունի՝ կապանքը ու հագեցումը (bondage & satiation): Առաջինը գայթակղությունը հասանելիության շրջանակից դուրս դնելն ա: Քո՝ կեսգիշերին ինտերնետն անջատելը հենց դա էր: Երկրորդը այն մանր-մունր կարիքները բավարարելն ա, որոնք գիտես, որ եթե երկար ժամանակ չբավարարես, ուժեղանալու են ու շեղեն: Օրինակ՝ սոված երկար ժամանակ աշխատելը: Սա մի քիչ «մուխանաթ» բան ա, կարող ա տարվես ու քեզ թվա որ իրոք անհապաղ կատարում պահանջող գործեր են ու շատ ժամանակ ծախսես, բայց հետո պարզվի, որ աշխարհը փուլ չէր գա, որ դրանք ավելի ուշ անեիր: Ինձ մոտ դժվար ա ստացվում սա կիրառելը: Լավ չեմ գնահատում տարբեր գործերի կարևորության ու առաջնահերթության  աստիճանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ուղղակի աշխատանքին զուգահեռ եմ անում, հուսով եմ՝ կհաջողվի, 4 ամիսը շատ անիրատեսական չի լինի:


Էդ դեպքում շվեյցարական պանիրի մեթոդը գիտե՞ս, մեկ էլ un-schedule-ը:




> Թույնի տեխնիկան շեղող հանգամանքներին լրացուցիչ անգրավչություն հաղորդելն ա: Օրինակ՝ դու հայտարարում ես (ու բոլորս լսում կամ կարդում ենք  ), որ մինչև հոկտեմբեր թեզիդ առաջին գլուխը չգրելու դեպքում կանես որևէ բան, որ տհաճ կամ անցանկալի ա քեզ համար: Ես ինչ գիտեմ՝ չսիրած ուտելիք, անցանկալի նվիրատվություն, մի բան, որ իսկապես չես ուզում անել: 
> Էդ տեխնիկան երկու քույրեր էլ ունի՝ կապանքը ու հագեցումը (bondage & satiation): Առաջինը գայթակղությունը հասանելիության շրջանակից դուրս դնելն ա: Քո՝ կեսգիշերին ինտերնետն անջատելը հենց դա էր: Երկրորդը այն մանր-մունր կարիքները բավարարելն ա, որոնք գիտես, որ եթե երկար ժամանակ չբավարարես, ուժեղանալու են ու շեղեն: Օրինակ՝ սոված երկար ժամանակ աշխատելը: Սա մի քիչ «մուխանաթ» բան ա, կարող ա տարվես ու քեզ թվա որ իրոք անհապաղ կատարում պահանջող գործեր են ու շատ ժամանակ ծախսես, բայց հետո պարզվի, որ աշխարհը փուլ չէր գա, որ դրանք ավելի ուշ անեիր: Ինձ մոտ դժվար ա ստացվում սա կիրառելը: Լավ չեմ գնահատում տարբեր գործերի կարևորության ու առաջնահերթության  աստիճանը:


Ճիշտն ասած, թույնի տեխնիկան էնքան էլ դուրս չեկավ: Ոնց որ պատիժ բառն ուղղակի ուրիշ բանով փոխարինի, բայց բոլորս էլ մեր փորձից գիտենք, որ պատիժն արդյունավետ մեթոդ չի: Էս դեպքում ես վախենում եմ՝ օրինակ եթե գործս չհասցնեմ, էդ վատ բանն անեմ, սկսեմ գործս ավելի ատել: Իսկ, օրինակ, պարգևատրումը դրական էմոցիաներ կառաջացնի, ու պարգևս ստանալուց հետո կհիշեմ էդ էմոցիաները, նորից կգնամ դրան:

----------


## ars83

> Էդ դեպքում շվեյցարական պանիրի մեթոդը գիտե՞ս, մեկ էլ un-schedule-ը:


Չէ, ոչ մեկն էլ չգիտեմ, համենայն դեպս ոչ էդ անուններով: Կնկարագրե՞ս:




> Ճիշտն ասած, թույնի տեխնիկան էնքան էլ դուրս չեկավ: Ոնց որ պատիժ բառն ուղղակի ուրիշ բանով փոխարինի, բայց բոլորս էլ մեր փորձից գիտենք, որ պատիժն արդյունավետ մեթոդ չի: Էս դեպքում ես վախենում եմ՝ օրինակ եթե գործս չհասցնեմ, էդ վատ բանն անեմ, սկսեմ գործս ավելի ատել: Իսկ, օրինակ, պարգևատրումը դրական էմոցիաներ կառաջացնի, ու պարգևս ստանալուց հետո կհիշեմ էդ էմոցիաները, նորից կգնամ դրան:


Համաձայն եմ, ես փորձած չկամ, բայց արժի մի անգամ փորձել: Ես ծովամթերք չեմ ուտում, արժի մի անգամ պատժիչ միջոցը ձուկ ուտելը դնել:  :LOL:  Որ պարտվեմ էլ, գոնե ձուկ ուտել կսովորեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ոչ մեկն էլ չգիտեմ, համենայն դեպս ոչ էդ անուններով: Կնկարագրե՞ս:


Շվեյցարական պանիրն էլ, un-schedule-ն էլ նույն սկզբունքով են աշխատում: Սկզբում առաջինը նկարագրեմ: Ուրեմն զբաղված ժամանակդ պատկերացնում ես որպես մի շվեյցարական պանիր: Այսինքն, էն ժամերը, երբ հստակ գիտես, թե ինչ ես անում. հաց ուտել, լողանալ, զանազան պարտականություններ աշխատավայրում և այլն: Իսկ պանրի ծակերն էն ազատ ժամանակն ա, որ ունես պրոկրաստինացվող գործն անելու համար: Հաճախ մենք մեզ ասում ենք՝ դե լավ, էսօր ժամանակ չկա, վաղը կանեմ: Բայց իրականում տենց ծակերի տեսքով օրվա ընթացքում լիքը 15 րոպեներ (կամ ավելի շատ կամ քիչ) ենք ունենում: Ու խորհուրդ ա տրվում պրոկրաստինացվող գործն անել հենց էդ 15 րոպեների ընթացքում: Մի քանի առավելություն ունի. նախ, գիտես, որ սահմանափակ ժամանակ ա, եթե նույնիսկ տհաճ ա, մեկ ա, հեսա ավարտվելու ա: Հետո, հասցնում ես անել ավելի շատ, քան պատկերացնում էիր:
Un-schedule-ն էլ (հակագրաֆի՞կ երևի) գործածվում ա շվեյցարական պանրի ծակերը գտնելու համար: Վերցնում ես մի հատ գրաֆիկ ամբողջ շաբաթվա օրեր-ժամերով, լցնում ես բոլոր պլանավորած գործերովդ, պարտադիր ընդգրկում ես բոլոր մանրուքները. խանութ գնալ, զբոսնել և այլն, մինչև վերջին կաթիլը լցնում ես: Տակը մնում են պանրի ծակերը, որոնք դատարկ ես թողնում: Էդ ծակերի ժամերին փորձում ես անել պրոկրաստինացվող գործը: Եթե հաջողվում ա, ներկում ես վանդակները կամ որևէ ձև նշում, թե քանի ժամ ես աշխատել: Շաբաթվա վերջում կարաս բոլոր արդյունավետ ծակերը գումարես իրար, տեսնես, թե ինչքան ժամանակ ես տրամադրել: Սովորաբար ահագին մեծ թիվ ա լինում ու ահագին մոտիվացնում ա, որ նույն կերպ շարունակես:




> Համաձայն եմ, ես փորձած չկամ, բայց արժի մի անգամ փորձել: Ես ծովամթերք չեմ ուտում, արժի մի անգամ պատժիչ միջոցը ձուկ ուտելը դնել:  Որ պարտվեմ էլ, գոնե ձուկ ուտել կսովորեմ:


Չէ, ես կվախենամ ավելի շատ դեմոտիվացվեմ  :Jpit: 
Ինձ համար ամենաարդյունավետը տարածքում մեկ այլ պրոկրաստինատորի գտնելն ու մի տեղում միասին աշխատելն ա: Ասում են՝ սաղ PhD-ները պրոկրաստինատոր են, բայց դե մեզ մոտ պրիզնատ չեն գալիս  :Jpit:

----------

ars83 (22.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, ինչքան հակապրոկրաստինացիոն app կար, էսօր քաշել եմ: Ուրեմն մեկը կա, բոլոր բրաուզերների վրա ա կոնկրետ ժամերով փակում արգելված կայքերը (cold turkey): Մեկն էլ կա, մենակ քրոմի համար ա, ահավոր խոխմ ա: Կոչվում ա owl productivity: Ինքը մի հատ բու ա, հենց թույլատրված կայքերից բացի ուրիշ կայք ես բացում, երեսուն վայրկյան հետո թռնելով գալիս, փակում ա էդ թաբը: Կարաս թռնելու ընթացքում բռնես իրան, որ չփակի, բայց նե՜նց ա ղժժում ականջիդ մեջ, որ վատանում ես: Մեկ էլ եթե քեզ խելոք ես պահում, ինքը սկսում ա քեզ ավելի հարգել  :Jpit:

----------

ars83 (24.08.2014), Srtik (06.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հատուկ անկազմակերպ պրոկրաստինատորների համար. գժանոց բան ա: Ես առաջ սենց բաները թղթերի վրա էի գրում, կորցնում, մոռանում, ալարում բացել: Իսկ todoist-ն ինձ ամեն առավոտ պարտադիր մեյլ ա ուղարկում՝ օրվա անելիքների ցուցակով, կարամ բացեմ, նայեմ, թե ինչ կա-չկա անելու: Ու էն պահերին, երբ մի բան անելս չի գալիս, մի ուրիշ կարևոր գործով եմ զբաղվում: Էդպես ժամանակը չի կորում:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.10.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

Հարց: Քնությունից առաջ ОРВ-իով հիվանդանալը կարա՞ պրոկրաստինացիայի դրսևորում լինի: Էհֆ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պրոկրաստինացիայի դեմ մի նոր մեթոդ եմ գտել  :Jpit:  Բայց էս դեպքում ահավոր զբաղված լինելը պարտադիր պայման ա: Ուրեմն երբ մի քանի պրոյեկտի վրա ես աշխատում, հանուն մեկը ձգձգելու սևեռվում ես մյուսի վրա: Արդյունքում՝ առաջինը մի քիչ լռվում ա, բայց երկրորդը ավարտին ես հասցնում  :Jpit:  Առաջինի բացակայության դեպքում երկրորդն էլ կձգձգեիր:

----------

Sky (10.04.2017), Smokie (28.01.2019), Մարի-Լույս (11.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ լավ մեթոդ: Եթե գործածեք, ու արդյունավետ լինի, անունը կդնեք Բյուրի մեթոդ, ես եմ հորինել  :Jpit: 
Սպասեք հորինման պատմությունը սաղ պատմեմ: Էս կոլեգաս նայեց հունվարիս գրաֆիկին, ասեց՝ դու հաստա՞տ էսքան բան հասցնելու ես հունվարին: Ասեցի՝ է ինչու չէ՞ որ: Դրեց, սկսեց հաշվել, որ էս մի պրոյեկտի վրա էսքան ժամ կծախսեմ, էն մեկի վրա՝ էսքան: Ամիսը 160 աշխատանքային ժամ ունի, որի մեկ երրորդն ադիմիստրատիվ բաների վրա ա գնում: Ուրեմն 110-120 ժամում էդքան բանը կանե՞մ որ: Ես էլ նստեցի, սկսեցի մտածել: Գրաֆիկ կազմեցի էս ամսվա համար, մոտավոր կողքերը գրեցի, թե որի համար քանի ժամ ա պետք, ու պանիկա սկսվեց: Ջոկեցի, որ ժամանակս անսահմանափակ չի, ու վերջին րոպեին թողնել, հետո մյուս ամիս շպրտել չկա: Տենց, մեթոդն էս ա:

Հերթով գրում ես ամսվա/շաբաթվա անելիքներդ, կողքը գրում ես՝ որին քանի ժամ ա պետք ավարտելու համար: Ու սկսում ես բզբզալ: Անընդհատ գրանցում ես, թե որ պրոյեկտի վրա քանի ժամ ես ծախսել: Ահավոր կայֆ ա տեսնելը, որ մեկ էլ տասը ժամը դառավ հինգ, ուրեմն համարյա վերջացրել եմ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (06.12.2015), Progart (12.04.2017), Smokie (28.01.2019), Աթեիստ (06.12.2015), Նիկեա (16.03.2016)

----------


## Lusina

> Մի հատ էլ լավ մեթոդ: Եթե գործածեք, ու արդյունավետ լինի, անունը կդնեք Բյուրի մեթոդ, ես եմ հորինել 
> Սպասեք հորինման պատմությունը սաղ պատմեմ: Էս կոլեգաս նայեց հունվարիս գրաֆիկին, ասեց՝ դու հաստա՞տ էսքան բան հասցնելու ես հունվարին: Ասեցի՝ է ինչու չէ՞ որ: Դրեց, սկսեց հաշվել, որ էս մի պրոյեկտի վրա էսքան ժամ կծախսեմ, էն մեկի վրա՝ էսքան: Ամիսը 160 աշխատանքային ժամ ունի, որի մեկ երրորդն ադիմիստրատիվ բաների վրա ա գնում: Ուրեմն 110-120 ժամում էդքան բանը կանե՞մ որ: Ես էլ նստեցի, սկսեցի մտածել: Գրաֆիկ կազմեցի էս ամսվա համար, մոտավոր կողքերը գրեցի, թե որի համար քանի ժամ ա պետք, ու պանիկա սկսվեց: Ջոկեցի, որ ժամանակս անսահմանափակ չի, ու վերջին րոպեին թողնել, հետո մյուս ամիս շպրտել չկա: Տենց, մեթոդն էս ա:
> 
> Հերթով գրում ես ամսվա/շաբաթվա անելիքներդ, կողքը գրում ես՝ որին քանի ժամ ա պետք ավարտելու համար: Ու սկսում ես բզբզալ: Անընդհատ գրանցում ես, թե որ պրոյեկտի վրա քանի ժամ ես ծախսել: *Ահավոր կայֆ ա տեսնելը, որ մեկ էլ տասը ժամը դառավ հինգ,* ուրեմն համարյա վերջացրել եմ:


Ես էլ սենց մեթոդ ունեմ, ուղղակի չեմ գրում, մտքումս եմ հաշվարկներն անում ժամերի/օրերի. 
Էդ ընդգծածս մասն էլ ա իմ մեթոդում լրիվ նույնը, մենակ շարունակությունն ա ուրիշ, իմ դեպքում մոտավոր սենց ա "...ուրեմն սխալ էի հաշվարկել, 5 ժամում էլ կարամ հասցնեմ"  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասեմ, իմը պրոկրաստինացիայի դեմ չի, կողմ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ սենց մեթոդ ունեմ, ուղղակի չեմ գրում, մտքումս եմ հաշվարկներն անում ժամերի/օրերի. 
> Էդ ընդգծածս մասն էլ ա իմ մեթոդում լրիվ նույնը, մենակ շարունակությունն ա ուրիշ, իմ դեպքում մոտավոր սենց ա "...ուրեմն սխալ էի հաշվարկել, 5 ժամում էլ կարամ հասցնեմ" 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասեմ, իմը պրոկրաստինացիայի դեմ չի, կողմ ա


Դե դրա համար մտքում չեն հաշվում, թղթին են գրում: Ու ռեալ բաներ են գրում, ոչ թե նենց, որ հետո կարանաս սեղմես, ասես՝ ավելի արագ էլ կարամ անեմ: Օրինակ, եթե գիտեմ, որ պիտի 70 հատ հոդված կարդամ, ու մի հոդվածը կես ժամից պակաս չի տևում, գրում եմ 35 ժամ: Պըրծ:

----------

Lusina (06.12.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Թեդ Թոք․ Թիմ ՈՒրբանը (Wait but why բլոգի հեղինակը) պրոկրաստինացիայի մասին

https://www.ted.com/talks/tim_urban_...or?language=en

Հոդվածները որի մասին խոսում ա 
1. Ինչու՞ են ձգձգամոլները ձգձգամոլությամբ տառապում 
2․ Ինչպես հաղթահարել ձգձգամոլությունը
3. Ձգձգամոլության աղյուսակը

Որպես բոնուս
Թեդ թոք անելու պատմությունը

----------

Lusina (20.06.2016), Progart (26.01.2019), Ռուֆուս (16.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին ժամանակների պրոկրաստինացիաս ուսումնասիրելով մի բան եմ նկատել. հիմնականում կենտրոնանալու դժվարություն եմ ունենում: Այսինքն, հստակ գիտեմ՝ ինչ եմ անելու, չեմ խուսափում, չեմ փախնում, բայց հենց սկսում եմ անել, ուշադրությունս շեղվում ա ինչ-որ ուրիշ բանի վրա, մեկ-մեկ ուղղակի ոչնչի: Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա՝ սենց փորձ դուք ունեցե՞լ եք: Ո՞նց եք հաղթահարում ուշադրության անկապ շեղվելը:

----------

Մուշու (08.12.2016), Նոյեմ (10.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Արշակ (05.12.2016), Ներսես_AM (06.12.2016), Նոյեմ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Նոյեմ

Իմ մոտ էլ ա լրիվ էդ խնդիրը: Այսինքն` ինքս ինձ լավ համոզում, նստեցնում եմ անհավես գործը անելու, կողքից բոլոր շեղող հանգամանքները չեզոքացնում եմ, ու ստեղ, ուալյա, ուշադրությունս փախնում ա: Չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ` մինչև պրոկրաստինացիայիս պատճառը չգտնեմ: Հիմնականում նյաշկա պերֆեկցիոնիզմիս պատճառով:  :Pardon:

----------


## Glück

> Մի հատ էլ լավ մեթոդ: Եթե գործածեք, ու արդյունավետ լինի, անունը կդնեք Բյուրի մեթոդ, ես եմ հորինել 
> Սպասեք հորինման պատմությունը սաղ պատմեմ: Էս կոլեգաս նայեց հունվարիս գրաֆիկին, ասեց՝ դու հաստա՞տ էսքան բան հասցնելու ես հունվարին: Ասեցի՝ է ինչու չէ՞ որ: Դրեց, սկսեց հաշվել, որ էս մի պրոյեկտի վրա էսքան ժամ կծախսեմ, էն մեկի վրա՝ էսքան: Ամիսը 160 աշխատանքային ժամ ունի, որի մեկ երրորդն ադիմիստրատիվ բաների վրա ա գնում: Ուրեմն 110-120 ժամում էդքան բանը կանե՞մ որ: Ես էլ նստեցի, սկսեցի մտածել: Գրաֆիկ կազմեցի էս ամսվա համար, մոտավոր կողքերը գրեցի, թե որի համար քանի ժամ ա պետք, ու պանիկա սկսվեց: Ջոկեցի, որ ժամանակս անսահմանափակ չի, ու վերջին րոպեին թողնել, հետո մյուս ամիս շպրտել չկա: Տենց, մեթոդն էս ա:
> 
> Հերթով գրում ես ամսվա/շաբաթվա անելիքներդ, կողքը գրում ես՝ որին քանի ժամ ա պետք ավարտելու համար: Ու սկսում ես բզբզալ: Անընդհատ գրանցում ես, թե որ պրոյեկտի վրա քանի ժամ ես ծախսել: Ահավոր կայֆ ա տեսնելը, որ մեկ էլ տասը ժամը դառավ հինգ, ուրեմն համարյա վերջացրել եմ:


Էս տարվա բանավորներին Բյուրի մեթոդով եմ պատրաստվելու: Տեսնենք ինչքանով արդյունավետ կլինի:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Progart

էլ մեթոդ չմնաց, որ փորձած չլինեմ :/
փֆֆֆ, չի լինում էլի էս զիբիլի դէմն առնել

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ես որ սրա հախից եկել եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Progart

> Ես որ սրա հախից եկել եմ


։Դ բա պատմի

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ։Դ բա պատմի


Ես կարծում եմ,որ մարդը իրան լավ ճանաչելով պիտի հասկանա ոնց լուծի էս խնդիրը ու մեկի կիառած մեթոդը մյուսի մոտ կարող է ընդհանրապես որևէ արդյունք չտալ։
Համենայնդեպս ես իմ առաջ դրեցի որոշ նպատակներ ու էդ նպատակներին հասնելու համար ամեն օր ինձ մոտիվացնում եմ ու ամեն օր հիշեցնում,որ այ էս պահին պետքա էս խնդիրը լուծես նպատակին հասնելու համար,իրականում ահագին բարդ է ու երկար ժամանակ է պետք հունի մեջ ընկնելու համար։

----------

Progart (27.01.2019), Աթեիստ (27.01.2019)

----------

